# Eureka



## Cloud (Aug 18, 2006)

*Eureka!*

I have to say I'm really enjoying the new SciFi channel series, Eureka! (I can't figure out where to put general TV show stuff, so I'm putting it here).  It's clever, funny, there's an engaging main character. 

I want the smart house! 

I wish they hadn't cast Joe Morton as Henry, though.  Nothing against him, but he's played too many SF (mad) scientist types; i.e. Dr. Hamilton in Smallville, and memorably, Dr. Dyson in Terminator.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

This probably goes in the General Media Discussion (hard to figure these things out, I know, considering all the changes).  I will ask a supermod to move it.

In the meantime:  I have not heard of this series.  I used to pay a lot of attention to what they were showing on the SciFi Channel, but when it turned out that very little of it interested me, I stopped taking note.

What's the premise, and is it SF or Fantasy, or somewhere in the grey area between?


----------



## Cloud (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

Well, I'm so new, the changes don't mean anything to me, but I didn't put it in General Media Discussion because it specifically said, "film."  Confusing!

The premise:  An FBI agent and his daughter get stranded in a strange town where, duh, strange things occur and everyone seems to be --ta da! strange! and/or a genius.  Turns out the sleepy Northwest Town is a cover for a super secret private lab working on government contracts, super weapons, super inventions, etc.  FBI agent gets involved in all this stuff and is assigned as sheriff.  The super secret lab has a shadowy super super secret part called Section 5, where it appears they are keeping a--something.  Alien artifact perhaps.  

Okay, it sounds really dumb, but I'm not a critic.  I enjoy what I enjoy. 

Now, if you want to talk about those horrible, cheesy, made for SciFi channel movies . . .


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

I didnt know it had started yet. It sounded interesting. So you give it the thumbs up eh?


----------



## Cloud (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

yes, but realize I'm not the most critical of viewers.  If it's fun and hangs together, it's enough for me.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

It is a fun show, and about as scientifically plausible as any other show you see on sci fi, like The Invisible Man or Stargate....but man, those silly science guys are so much fun! I like it a lot, personally. It's got an outerlimits feel to it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

Yeah - it looked good. Sadly I have now missed the first 2 episode. Still I ahve Sky+ coming Tuesday so at least I can set it to record the series.


----------



## Krystal (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

I think Eureka is good, is a fun series.  At first I wasn't too interested but have to admit that it have capture my attention.


----------



## ScottSF (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

you can download the pilot for freeeee woohoo from itunes.  Eureka is like. . . ummm.   Northern Exposure meets X-files.  I could get hooked.  At least it's a nice diversion.  Joe Morton needs to win some life-time sci-fi achievment award. I remember him way back when he was "The Brothah from Anotha Planet."


----------



## Steffi (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

In our household Wednesday is now Eureka night.....we love it.  It doesn't take itself too seriously.  

Some of those geniuses....


----------



## ScottSF (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

fav quote:  "Thanks Einstein"  "I'm an Oppenheimer , Einsteins are on 4th street."


----------



## kanta (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

*Eureka *its a good series, I like it alot. Its out there!!!!


----------



## scarface (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

I was so excited to watch Eureka when it premiered.I just wish it was a little more reality-based.My fave character is the Max Hedrum guy(bad recall...)These townsfolk are just a little too smart if you ask me.If there were that many people gathered together who were messing with so many things~There would be military intervention.Government would be all over it!I haven't watched it lately.Problem now is Eureka competes with Jericho & that leaves me watching repeats!Jericho is being ruined for me in that they're throwing all these sappy love angles in.Phooey!Otherwise ya gotta love it~survival after nukes~lovely!~


----------



## Cloud (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

reality based?  it wouldn't be SF then.


----------



## intheknow (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Eureka!*

Lost Room is the mini series this year from Sci fi...ala 4400 and Eureka!  Premieres Monday, you might like it...


----------



## unclejack (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey, does anyone here watch the show Eureka? Season two is starting tonight on the sci fi channel. Anyways, it's a pretty cool show. It has a comedic element to it but it's also very sci fi and visually exciting. It's basically about this town called Eureka where everybody's like a rocket scientist or a genius and every week they manage to create a black hole or a wormhole or somethin catastrophic and have to fix it. I know it sound lame but it really is cool.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jul 13, 2007)

I also really enjoy the show... on one hand, very tongue-in-cheek, on the other hand, very human-based.  It's light-heartedness makes up for a few fairly cliche characters, and the stories get very interesting.  Naturally, it's got a few mysteries, and at least one good conspiracy... that's American TV, after all.

I think it was good to base the show around Sheriff Carter, a newcomer to whom science isn't his "thing," and so presents the perfect viewpoint for much of the audience.  However, as the show is on the Sci-Fi Channel, I sometimes wonder if centering your point-of-view around a non-techie is the right idea.  After one season, I already find myself hoping Carter cracks a book, or something, and evolves from sharp-but-science-deficient sheriff to "Okay, I'm not quite up on quantum string theory, but I'm pretty savvy about this physics thing."

Thank goodness, the main characters (besides Carter, anyway) are really developing well, and providing Carter with good material to work against.  Even if Carter doesn't change much, his interaction with the others is really shining.


----------



## Alia (Jul 13, 2007)

I just found this show and I love it! It is very light hearted and Sheriff Carter is awesome. I found myself giggling through most of the shows and really enjoying them immensley. This show is now on my list to watch faithfully.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, I love the show. Sheriff Carter is so funny sometimes in his reactions to many of the things that take place in Eureka. And it's very original. It's cool how they can find something interesting to go wrong every week.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 21, 2007)

Regarding Eureka, I was wonderin if anyone knows when they replay the episodes from Tuesday night. I missed this past episode and was tryin to keep my eye ot four when they will rerun it.​


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 21, 2007)

I looooooooooooove Eureka! ITs good clean sci fi I can watch with the kids! Unlike my other favs like BSG and PKJ, Eureka is just good, clean, sci fi fun!


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jul 21, 2007)

unclejack said:


> Regarding Eureka, I was wonderin if anyone knows when they replay the episodes from Tuesday night. I missed this past episode and was tryin to keep my eye ot four when they will rerun it.​



Unlike many of their other original shows, the Sci Fi Channel doesn't seem to rerun Eureka later that same night.  On the other hand, they've done Eureka marathons a few times now, so I'd look for the episode to be rerun in the next marathon... whenever that will be.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Aug 29, 2007)

Guess how tickled I was when I watched last night's _Eureka_, and they used an SF idea I developed in the 1990s!

The story's second central technology, "cloned lab-grown meat," was something I wrote of in 1994, in my first novel!  I've never since seen it mentioned in another SF program (tho I imagine it's turned up in other SF writing that I've missed), until now.  There's something very cool about that!


----------



## unclejack (Aug 29, 2007)

That's cool man, congrats on the book and everything, that's quite an accomplishment. And yeah, I can't remember ever seein that concept in a show or movie before either. I don't blame you, I'd be blown away too if some idea of mine wound up on a show or in a movie. Anyways, later.


----------

